# I am a 22 y/o guy and want to join reseves. Am i healthy enough to be accepted?



## InquisitiveStudent (2 Jan 2013)

I am a 22 year old guy in university who is considering joining the army reserves. But I have a feeling I would be rejected because ofmy bad health. I am wondering if I am fit to join? I have a few health problems by I really want to join.

1. I am on testosterone therapy, I was born with undescended testes so I need the TRT. I just apply a gel in the morning and after that I am set. Other than that I am pretty normal in that department.

2. I have ITB(illiotibial band syndrome) in my left leg. The outer side of my left leg gets inflammation when I'm standing around for long times. But I go to the gym, and walk around long distances and its not too bad. I just rub my leg down to keep.the tissue soft and wear orthotic insoles. In my opinion this would be my most limiting factor.

3. I have a weak shoulder from a gym injury. It just means my shoulder has some limitations strength and stamina wise. working out shoulder muss improves it.

But I have been going to the gym, and gaining weight, I imagine I can get through the PT exercises for the most part. But I still wonder how much emphasis is placed on fitness for reservists.


----------



## Robert0288 (2 Jan 2013)

Physical fitness is always important.  As for medical, the only way to know for sure is to actually be seen by the medical officer as part of your interview process at the recruiting centre.


----------



## Shinobi (2 Jan 2013)

About your ITBS, I had the same thing going into basic. I was able to get a medical chit for long distance runs because that's when it kicked in. Also, go to physio for it. My physiotherapist would basically dig his elbows into my IT band to break up the scar tissue. Sucked big time but within two months I was running fine again and the pain hasn't come back since.


----------



## InquisitiveStudent (2 Jan 2013)

Yeah I wear orthotics for it because I have flat feet, it doesn't hurt my right leg though, weird how that works. I got months of physiotherapy which made it a lot better than it was before, but although my physio broke down the tissue quite a lot he didn't exactly dig his elbows in either. So my problem is better but not gone. 

So with your ITB problem, the band on the outside of your leg gets inflammation right? That's what I get from standing around too long and maybe running long distances.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jan 2013)

No one here is going to be able to give you the answer you seek. If you want to join, approach Recruiting.


----------



## Shinobi (2 Jan 2013)

My physiotherapist told me the only semi-permanent way to alleviate the problem is to forcefully break up the scar tissue which is pretty painful but worked for me. I wear orthotics for flat feet too and I only get the pain in one leg as well, that's perfectly normal. The difference with me is I would only experience the pain, on the outside of my kneecap, after about 10-15 minutes of steady running. Proper physio combined with regularly using a foam roller to break up the tissue yourself as well as the right stretches are, from my experience, the only way to get rid of this problem. Don't sweat it, you won't fail BMQ because of it, but make sure you get it taken care of before future courses because the problem doesn't go away on its own.


----------

